# Can't manually update. Help?



## bernadetterc (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey all, 

I wanted to manually update before I go on vacation this weekend, so I'm not all confused or dealing with technical difficulties when I'm supposed to be relaxing on the beach. I tried to manually update and followed all the steps (about 5 times) and it didn't work. Is there a glitch? Is it just me? What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!

Here are the details:
Kindle 2 Global Wireless - it has the B003 code. I don't have any hacks or music saved on there. I turned wireless on and plugged in my Kindle. I downloaded the file for my Kindle and click and dragged into the main part. The file saved. I disconnected the kindle, went to settings, clicked menu, and clicked update. I clicked OK and it restarted. There was no difference. It still says version 2.3 and the update button isn't clickable anymore. Why is this?


----------



## bri1232001 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am having the same issue on my Kindle US. The install file has been "used" so you can no longer choose update unless you re add it to the root directory. I am getting a "update was not successful" message during the updating process.

Anyone else have any ideas what may be the cause? No hacks installed. Running 2.3.3 firmware.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I had similar problems.  I reset my Kindle and it worked fine.  Reset is on the same menu as update your Kindle.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## bri1232001 (Jun 15, 2010)

This worked. Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that "restart" and "reset to factory defaults" are not the same.  You want "restart".


----------



## bernadetterc (Apr 2, 2010)

I restarted - nothing happened. I'm afraid to reset....should I do this?


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I had to update from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 and finally 2.5.2.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I had similar problems with help form Kindle CS I went to different internet explorer. and it worked
sylvia

google chrome did not work for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Granvillen said:


> I had to update from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 and finally 2.5.2.


You should not have to do this using the files posted at Amazon.

If you're following the instructions there and it's not working, you should probably contact KINDLE customer service so they can help you troubleshoot.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

bernadetterc said:


> I restarted - nothing happened. I'm afraid to reset....should I do this?


Are you absolutely certain you downloaded the correct file from Amazon? It is called

Update_kindle2_gw_2.5.2.bin

_Start all over from the beginning:_

Restart your Kindle by holding the slider switch for 30-40 seconds until the Kindle reboots.

Download the update file from Amazon again, it is possible the file was corrupted during download.

When you have the file, plug your Kindle into your PC/Mac via the USB cable.

Drag and drop the file you downloaded onto the Kindle (Drop it right onto the Kindle, do not put in any of the subfolders).

Then eject your Kindle from your PC/Mac.

Do the following on your Kindle:

Click *Home*
Click *Menu*
Choose *Settings*
Click *Menu*
Choose *Update Your Kindle*

It'll take a few minutes or so to update


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Choose *Update Your Kindle*
> 
> It'll take a few minutes or so to update


When you click "update your kindle" it will ask you if you really do wan to. You must firmly click "ok". Be sure you don't accidentally push it to the side while doing so, or you'll have clicked "cancel". Go away for a while. . . it will take possibly up to 10 minutes to run through all the routines.


----------



## WBrian (Jun 10, 2010)

Does it show that it's doing anything while it's updating?  I'm updating my OS now to 2.5.2 from the amazon site.  After I confirmed I wanted to update, it just goes back to the settings screen and sits there.  Normal or am I missing something?

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## WBrian (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll answer myself in case anyone else is looking for the info...
I had to restart my kindle and then it let me actually update the OS.  Once I did that, it's showing a screen saying "Your Kindle software is updating. this can take a few minutes..."  There's a status bar showing that things are going on in there...
That's much more comforting/satisfying than just looking at the machine doing nothing! 

Later,
B.


----------



## Indyrobb (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm having a similar issue with trying to manually update.  I've downloaded the correct file, copied it over to my Kindle, and pressed the update button.  It goes through the process, but when it finally restarts, it's still showing 2.3.3.  I made sure to uninstall the font and screensaver hacks prior to doing this, and I've tried several times.  I left whispernet on last night hoping it would be pushed out, but alas, I just checked, and it's still saying no updates/items available.  

I have an original K2.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Indyrobb said:


> ...
> I have an original K2.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Just to be sure, are you positive it's a K2 (US) and not a K2 Global? (I only ask because more than a few who thought they had a "US" version, since they live in the US, have found out they actually have a Global unit, since that's all that Amazon sells now.) See this article if you're not sure how to tell.

PS: Also confirm that all hacks were removed by looking at the "Settings" screen and verifying that nothing appears at the bottom after the parenthesized numbers which follow the firmware version numbers.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a suggestion. Before running the update on the Kindle, restart the Kindle by holding the slider switch for 30-40 seconds until the Kindle reboots. Then try the update again.


----------



## Indyrobb (Sep 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Just to be sure, are you positive it's a K2 (US) and not a K2 Global? (I only ask because more than a few who thought they had a "US" version, since they live in the US, have found out they actually have a Global unit, since that's all that Amazon sells now.) See this article if you're not sure how to tell.
> 
> PS: Also confirm that all hacks were removed by looking at the "Settings" screen and verifying that nothing appears at the bottom after the parenthesized numbers which follow the firmware version numbers.


I purchased my Kindle about a month before the international version came out - I got a refund because of the price drop prior to the release so I'm pretty sure it's the original and my serial number starts with B002A.

My version is showing 2.3.3 (431100003) - is that correct?

Also, I've done the hard reset via by holding down the power button for 30-40 seconds and having it restart.

I just tried it again, and did the update, and still the same thing - it says it's updating, gets through stage 1 of 3, and then it says it was not successful and restarts.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried downloading a fresh copy of the update file? Perhaps the one you have was corrupted during the download.

I know you said you downloaded the right file, but check and make sure that this is the filename of the .bin file you are trying to install:

*Update_kindle2_2.5.2.bin*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Indyrobb said:


> I purchased my Kindle about a month before the international version came out - I got a refund because of the price drop prior to the release so I'm pretty sure it's the original and my serial number starts with B002A.
> 
> My version is showing 2.3.3 (431100003) - is that correct?
> 
> ...





pidgeon92 said:


> Have you tried downloading a fresh copy of the update file? Perhaps the one you have was corrupted during the download.


If that doesn't work, it may be time to contact Kindle Customer Service and see if they can detect what the problem is with whatever diagnostics they can run.


----------



## Indyrobb (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help.  I confirmed and downloaded (just now) another copy of the update file, and it's showing the same size and name, same results.  I did notice that when it says it fails, it flashes U006 in the lower left hand corner for a split second. 

I'll give Amazon CS a call and let you guys know what I find out.  

Thanks again!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been doing some research, and this error U006 always appears when there is a hack of some sort still installed. I think there is a good chance that one of your hacks has not been uninstalled properly.

Please verify again: _there is absolutely *nothing* to the right_ of your system software version 2.3.3 (431100003) under settings?

_edited to add:_ I was just conversing with someone who had the same problem with the 2.3 update. They said that while the font hack appeared to be uninstalled, it was in fact still there on the Kindle. Try uninstalling the font hack again, then update the Kindle, then try installing the system update file again.

Every time you change the system in some fashion, that file needs to be removed singularly. Thus, if you want to remove both the screensaver hack and the font hack, you need to run one uninstall (e.g., screensaver hack), update the Kindle, and then run the other uninstall (e.g., the font hack), then update the Kindle again. If you try to uninstall both with the same update, it may appear that both have successfully removed the hack, but one hack will remain loaded.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you tried downloading a fresh copy of the update file? Perhaps the one you have was corrupted during the download.
> 
> I know you said you downloaded the right file, but check and make sure that this is the filename of the .bin file you are trying to install:
> 
> *Update_kindle2_2.5.2.bin*


That worked for me.

Thanks


----------



## Indyrobb (Sep 10, 2009)

Amazon had me do a factory reset and try again, but alas, same result.  I have run the uninstall file several times for both the screensaver, and the font hacks, even trying a couple of different versions (a 3kb and 4kb size file).  I even reinstalled the georgia font, then uninstalled it hoping that maybe that would take care of it.  I did see the +0.3 ufh when the georgia font hack was installed, but when it's uninstalled, there isn't anything after the ()'s.  

Update_kindle2_2.5.2 is the name of the file I downloaded, and tried again while on the phone with Amazon.  

I even checked the properties of the file, and it showed it as being blocked, so I unblocked it.  When I copied it over, it showed as being an archive file, and I marked it as not being an archive file.  

I even turned off my antivirus making sure it wasn't corrupting the file as it was being written.  

I think it's time to call it quits for the night.  My poor kindle has been restarted probably 20 times this evening, and my head just plain hurts!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like something may have corrupted your system file a wee bit. Fortunately, it doesn't seem to be causing any problems beyond not being able to install the update.


----------



## misan (Jul 26, 2010)

Indyrobb said:


> Amazon had me do a factory reset and try again, but alas, same result. I have run the uninstall file several times for both the screensaver, and the font hacks, even trying a couple of different versions (a 3kb and 4kb size file). I even reinstalled the georgia font, then uninstalled it hoping that maybe that would take care of it. I did see the +0.3 ufh when the georgia font hack was installed, but when it's uninstalled, there isn't anything after the ()'s.
> 
> Update_kindle2_2.5.2 is the name of the file I downloaded, and tried again while on the phone with Amazon.
> 
> ...


Same problem here. I installed usbnetwork hack a while ago and then removed it and forgot about it. I guess I might have changed something in mario.conf file, but I totally forgot. Now after updating to 2.3.4 awhile ago, I cannot install usbnetwork hack again (unsuccessful update message) and without it I do not see how I can restore the original mario.conf so hopefully I can update to 2.5.2. I reckon I changed /etc/resolv.conf too.

I too have the U006 error indication. I'll try harder to get the usb network working.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Check the original usbnetwork thread over at MobileRead, there's a usbnetwork package for fw 2.3.


----------



## misan (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks, that did it. But while I recovered usbnetwork I failed to find the offending file that was preventing the update to be successful. Other people used ;dumpMessages debug command, but I could not find a single line about the update process in my logs when the update was failing. 

So after several hours fighting with it I gave up empty handed.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

It should be in the logs, though.

Check http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1022972&postcount=292 for an excerpt of what a failed update can look like in the logs.


----------

